# want perspective on boss vs fisher



## pipelayer

I ran a fisher straight 8' HD last year on my dodge. I do light commercial, and residential drives, its a decent route, half dozen driveways, few lots. nothing huge, but im looking to expand to get larger lots and all that but that's a thread for a different day. however, I have a truck now set up for a fisher EZV, and I can run it, and put the straight blade on another truck, my only other truck. but I now have the opportunity to buy a like new boss straight blade, as well as an early rt3 v plow to run on two trucks as well, my questions are with longevity, reliability, and cost of ownership overall with these plows. everything I plow is paved, no gravel, no dirt roads none of that. the engineering questions I have is, is a full trip with a return shock on the straight blade, harder on the truck rather than the trip edge? how does the boss v compare to the ezv? I know boss are plug and play switching plows and all that but I would like to get everyones perspective on these plows. the main reason is Im running a v plow on my personal truck, and a straightblade on the other truck. I like to keep things uniform, and easy, and trucks can swap with the boss, but I would like to know what everyones opinion is with these plows, and who has run both and why. I cannot afford a new fisher, or a new dxt, so fleet flex fisher is out, and if I could afford a dxt, I wouldn't even be contemplating any of this. any insight is appreciated. I now run a 2500hd duramax diesel 2002 chevy, if that helps anybodys decision.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Personal preference. 

You'll need two v controllers for boss. But they can run straights too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its a pissing on who's is better or worst. They all break. What you need is interchangeable..... Either all BoSS or Fisher.


----------



## jhenderson9196

Pick the best dealer, then standardize your fleet to what they sell.


----------



## pipelayer

How is the lift/drop cylinder, does it keep down pressure for back dragging, I know the fishers are gravity down


----------



## maxwellp

BOSS is gravity - I wish it was power down.


----------



## Defcon 5

Pipelayer....What a Great name.....I consider Myself a Pipelayer....:salute:


Do you like the Fisher Plow you were using??.....Do you like the dealer in your area??

You will find people that swear by Fisher......You will find people that swear by Boss....Both good plows.....It boils down to dealer support for me....:salute:


----------



## Whiffyspark

pipelayer;1818134 said:


> How is the lift/drop cylinder, does it keep down pressure for back dragging, I know the fishers are gravity down


Gravity.

Power mount which I don't care for.

I don't really like the fisher mount either to many parts.


----------



## pipelayer

1olddogtwo;1818117 said:


> Its a pissing on who's is better or worst. They all break. What you need is interchangeable..... Either all BoSS or Fisher.


cant be interchangeable with the fisher cant afford the new fleetflex system. which Is why im leaning toward boss, however, if I run my fisher the startup cost is a little cheaper. and I learned something about the boss, so thanks, and as far as dealer support goes fisher is one town over, a mile from the boss dealer. the fisher dealer is bigger and more well organized, and I even worked for them as a tech, they are a bobcat dealer as well, so theres that.


----------



## pipelayer

Defcon 5;1818137 said:


> Pipelayer....What a Great name.....I consider Myself a Pipelayer....:salute:
> 
> Do you like the Fisher Plow you were using??.....Do you like the dealer in your area??
> 
> You will find people that swear by Fisher......You will find people that swear by Boss....Both good plows.....It boils down to dealer support for me....:salute:


I do like the fisher, but its always a pissing contest between people on whats good on what and whats bad on what. regardless I can get a boss 8' full trip that's literally been used 5 times, and is like BRAND new for almost nothing, which is why im considering the switch, and id like to run a V on my personal truck, so it all coincides right at the same time. and as far as being a pipelayer, that's my day and full time job :laughing::salute:


----------



## Whiffyspark

You can interchange fisher but you'll need both control harnesses in the truck. That may be an option if you can find a used set


----------



## theplowmeister

I used Fisher strait blades for 24+ years (still have 1 Jeep with Fisher). I got a Boss 7 1/2 V for my jeep (5 years)

Love the V
HATE full trip
For Fisher; 1 hose as a spare (Will replace any hose in a pinch) For Boss; you need 3 DIFFERENT hoses or a bunch of adapters (to get lost) 

Hate the Boss mounting, Fisher easier to mount up, quicker too.
I have done way more repairs on the boss than the Fisher
I bust the wing return spring two or three times a season 
cutting edge cheaper for Fisher

Boss uses return springs to pull the wing back... fine untill you are pushing snow and want to angle the blade, all the snow on the wing SLAMS the wing back. and I mean SLAMS the wing.


----------



## maxwellp

Your 7 6 Boss does not have the flow washers in it. I have one that did not have them and put them in, wings come back nice and smooth.

Here is where you will find different opinions, I love the RT3 BOSS mounting system 30 seconds and it is on. Never had a problem with it, pulls itself on. 
Never replaced a trip or return spring.
I have replaced only one thing on both of my BOSS plows, one wing ram would not come back. The smart lock part was stuck. 
One is a 2005 and the other is a 2010.


----------



## maxwellp

Whiffyspark;1818116 said:


> Personal preference.
> 
> You'll need two v controllers for boss. But they can run straights too


Two V controllers?
Did not know they made 2 different ones.


----------



## Whiffyspark

maxwellp;1818162 said:


> Two V controllers?
> Did not know they made 2 different ones.


V can run straight. He has 2 trucks


----------



## pipelayer

Whiffyspark;1818146 said:


> You can interchange fisher but you'll need both control harnesses in the truck. That may be an option if you can find a used set


I have the straight blade wiring sitting in my shop, I can put it in my truck and run both, then put the set of straight blade ford wiring in my other truck, just have to get the correct light harnesses.. Just putting my feelers out to see what would be better and quicker and more business efficient in the coming years..


----------



## mercer_me

I have used Fisher strait blades a lot and a Boss strait blade a few times and honestly I'd say they are equal in quality and they both work great. I like the Fisher push plates better than the Boss push plates but, that's about it.


----------



## pipelayer

Also it seems the e-z v doesn't have the pick up height that I'm looking for as we'll, is the boss comparable or is it higher..


----------



## Ryank

not sure why the ez v wouldn't have enough pick up height, my mm1 straight blade on my 97 f350 is still kicking ass. I had to replace 1 line in 2011 and i needed a new headlight wiring harness which was 135 dollars, and I the original chain was worn 3/4 of the way through one of the links so I replaced that and my lift arm, the triangular piece that the chain hooks snapped where the chain goes through. other that thing the thing is tough as nails. can't say much about boss. but i'm on team fisher for obvious reasons. also I've made snow banks on residential driveways that were over 15' with my straight blade and f350 pushing so not sure why the v blade wouldn't lift that high.


----------



## pipelayer

Ryank;1818187 said:


> not sure why the ez v wouldn't have enough pick up height, my mm1 straight blade on my 97 f350 is still kicking ass. I had to replace 1 line in 2011 and i needed a new headlight wiring harness which was 135 dollars, and I the original chain was worn 3/4 of the way through one of the links so I replaced that and my lift arm, the triangular piece that the chain hooks snapped where the chain goes through. other that thing the thing is tough as nails. can't say much about boss. but i'm on team fisher for obvious reasons. also I've made snow banks on residential driveways that were over 15' with my straight blade and f350 pushing so not sure why the v blade wouldn't lift that high.


My straight blade picks up real high and I can stack quite a bit, I don't wanna waste the money on the ezv if I can't stack as high


----------



## Sawboy

jhenderson9196;1818126 said:


> Pick the best dealer, then standardize your fleet to what they sell.


This

10 chars


----------



## JFon101231

pipelayer;1818171 said:


> I have the straight blade wiring sitting in my shop, I can put it in my truck and run both, then put the set of straight blade ford wiring in my other truck, just have to get the correct light harnesses.. Just putting my feelers out to see what would be better and quicker and more business efficient in the coming years..


(I won't address Boss v. Fisher, though I generally agree dealer support is paramount. Not sure where in CT you are.)

You don't need to put in the straight wiring to run a straight blade.
Since you said converting to Fleetflex is out of the budget, here is what I recommend:

Step 1 - set up both trucks to run an EZ-V (only difference is port 1 harness)
Step 2 - in truck that will normally run the EZ-V, put that controller in there
Step 3 - in truck that will normally run the straight, put the straight controller and the EZV to straight controller adapter in there. Its about 6" long and $45 

Now either truck can run either plow as long as they have the proper controller (and adapter to run the straight). Feel free to add spare controller if you wish, but since you'd likely have to go to the other truck to get the other plow anyway, you can just grab the controller at the same time.

PM me if you want further info
Jeff


----------

